# Run Electrical wire under Hardwood Floors



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

No where near code compliant.

Remove the hardwood, cut and chisel out the channel in the concrete and embed a length of metal conduit. Thinset or grout the conduit in place.

Cover with the hardwood as per above.


----------



## Font420 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thank you for the quick response. I understand it's not code compliant, my question is more to understand why something like that wouldn't be code compliant. Is it because the wire can get damaged? Is it because it can start a fire? Is it that someone can get electricuted? I'm just trying to understand what the concerns are with this approach given the wire is protected by the armored encasing and it's almost 3/4" under the wood plank.

Cutting into my concrete slab is not an option unfortunately. Thanks,


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It is because the wire could be damaged. If you could install a plate the full length of your groove to prevent nails or screws from puncturing the cable it might be allowed.
If you grooved the plywood also and had enough space for a conduit I think that would be ok.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Cutting into my concrete slab is not an option unfortunately.


Why ?


----------



## Font420 (Jun 24, 2017)

Oso954 said:


> Why ?


The mess


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The way I read your answer, you just don't want to do it correctly.

So a suggestion to adding post(s)on or near the island and take an overhead route probably wouldn't be acceptable either.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I think its a fine idea and I have no idea how it would be subjected to physical damage.
I cannot think of any code violation.
In fact, its common place to hide NM cable behind decorative wood, like floor moldings.
Just make sure you do not damage the cable when you put the wood back over it.

You don't need armored cable either unless you just want to. NM "Romex" will work fine for this.
Whats the plan when you come up out of the floor into the island? Thats the question.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Font420 said:


> The mess


Not an excuse to avoid the code requirements.


----------



## Font420 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your advice and feedback.


----------



## Fishbulb28 (Jul 8, 2016)

It IS perfectly code compliant to run the cable as you are proposing. But it is required to be protected by minimum 1/16" steel guards. Small steel channel is perfect for this.

NM is much easier to use since it is flat. Round AC or MC cable wastes a lot of dead space and ends up needing a taller channel.


----------

